# New plants for propigation (Aquaflora)



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey guys,

After a few mentions of Aquaflora and they nice plants they have from other members, I figured I would take it upon myself to start this thread to get a list of plants that they don't have and that people want. Talking with Tim Burton the owner, and he said that he wants to grow his stock. Now is your chance to have your say.

So if you guys know a plant that you have been looking for or think he should start to propigate, list it here, and i will pass the information along to him next time I am down at his nursery. To see what he already has go to http://store.aquafloranurseries.com/ and all the plants are listed their. Thanks guys, I am sure he will like the feedback as it will no doubt help him decide what to grow.

I have already been bugging him about some of the fissedens, and about L. Aromatica, and the one I really want Echinodorus Aflame. I know he is working on about 10-15 new species right now, with the hopes to add a bunch more, so swing away with your wanted plants.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I too can say Aquaflora is a great place to get aquarium goods. I've recently placed an order with them and so far so good 

Few suggestions I do have tho (hope i'm not hyjacking) is to keep more plants in stock. I was looking for a few red plants to add to my tank (such as Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' (roseafolia)) but everyone I picked seemed to be temp out of stock. I know it will only be a matter of time before they are back in stock... no worries there.

Another thing I didn't like was the pictures on the site. While I did really like the fact they had a picture of most plants on the site, it would be nice to have the water mark done differently. "washing out" all the picture made some plants look funny. Maybe use a solid white company brand water mark instead? Also, adding some sort of scale in the pic would be helpful. You can't really tell how "big" the plant is just by looking at the pic with no reference.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Jonney boy, that was probably my fault, I took a bunch of pinks 

- Blyxa Japonica


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't have any specific recommendations, but would like to see a variety of "easy" plants for people like me who don't use CO2. Lots of low to medium light plants in a range of shapes and colours would be nice. 

However, by browsing through his site I did find some really interesting ones that seemed like they'd work for me, and they seem to be flourishing. 

I agree with Jonney Boy's comments about the water mark and need for scale.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

COULDNT AGREE MORE ABOUT THE PICTURES!, theres nothing more frustrating about ALMOST being able to see the plants your considering buying.


----------



## cheesekipper (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah I third the picture one there, looks like a great website and it'll be where I'm purchasing all my stock once I have my planted ready to go.


----------

